# Piedmont 12-14



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Long range weather forcast is looking nice. Rain on Tuesday then sunny. Might be a bit warm.


----------



## scambooger (Nov 6, 2009)

cant wait!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2009)

scambooger said:


> cant wait!!!



I am excited about that spot you and me hunted in bowseason.


----------



## scambooger (Nov 6, 2009)

yep, leaves should be droppin good so we can see across those ridges!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope the weather holds up, it seems like the last several years the weather has been miserable down there. I am gonna try it out across that creek this time hopefully going in deeper will pay off.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> I hope the weather holds up, it seems like the last several years the weather has been miserable down there. I am gonna try it out across that creek this time hopefully going in deeper will pay off.



Yep you go on in there and run ole mossy out over me and Scambooger!


----------



## scambooger (Nov 7, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Yep you go on in there and run ole mossy out over me and Scambooger!



we might even give him part of the credit!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 7, 2009)

Haha ya'll can help me drag him out when I go thwack.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 7, 2009)

Only thwack we will hear is when you nod off and yer water bottle hits the ground!


----------



## marknga (Nov 7, 2009)

We will be there .... hoping that tropical storm Ida fizzles out.
Should be good hunting.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 7, 2009)

marknga said:


> We will be there .... hoping that tropical storm Ida fizzles out.
> Should be good hunting.



Ida is a potential problem for sure. I am with you,hope it fizzles or turns hard to the east.


----------



## scambooger (Nov 7, 2009)

That's for sure! Don't want any surprise monsoons!!!!!


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 8, 2009)

Anybody know the final count for this past hunt, 5-7th??


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 9, 2009)

206 I think is what I saw in another thread somewhere.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> 206 I think is what I saw in another thread somewhere.



I think that was the first hunt. PW usually don't have that many killed.


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Nov 9, 2009)

I was on PW hunt only about 450 people there. 65-70 Deer killed. Acorns were plentiful.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2009)

BIGBUCK9 said:


> I was on PW hunt only about 450 people there. 65-70 Deer killed. Acorns were plentiful.




Thanks,good info.


----------



## scambooger (Nov 9, 2009)

with the storms coming in maybe it will blow down some leaves and more acorns


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 9, 2009)

1st hunt was like an acorn rain storm, never saw anything like it.


----------



## marknga (Nov 10, 2009)

went and scouted some Sunday. Will be up tomorrow morning to hang stands. This rain should really knock the leaves off or at least the wind overnight and tomorrow will. I'm thinking it might be about right come Thursday.
Good luck guys.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Nov 10, 2009)

I was on the last hunt. It wasn't a good hunt for me. Saw one deer in three days.One of my buddies saw nothing................pretty bad for Piedmont. Last word I got was about 90 were killed. I saw 1 scrape in three days...........and if you don't want to have similar results, don't go to that place I told you about last year.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 10, 2009)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I was on the last hunt. It wasn't a good hunt for me. Saw one deer in three days.One of my buddies saw nothing................pretty bad for Piedmont. Last word I got was about 90 were killed. I saw 1 scrape in three days...........and if you don't want to have similar results, don't go to that place I told you about last year.



I am in a different spot this time Hooty. Sorry about yer luck.


----------



## gamike (Nov 10, 2009)

all packed and ready just got to put a few things in the truck in the morn and we will be heading out... see ya there .....  i think its gonna be good


----------



## hotamighty (Nov 10, 2009)

We are leaving in just a little bit. I think this will be a good hunt also, after this rain moves out. Hope to see yall there. Good luck.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 10, 2009)

hotamighty said:


> We are leaving in just a little bit. I think this will be a good hunt also, after this rain moves out. Hope to see yall there. Good luck.



Look forward to samplin some of your grub! See Y'all down there.


----------



## BIGABOW (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck fellas, they are moving this week, headed to the club this afternoon


----------



## marknga (Nov 11, 2009)

Headed to Piedmont. Good luck guys.


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 11, 2009)

We will be heading down this evening,, good luck to you all.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I saw nut'n. I did meet Hotamighty though and sampled some of his excellent brisket! Man knows how to cook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good to see Gamike again as well!
As a whole it was a great trip just no deer.


----------



## scambooger (Nov 14, 2009)

no deer but we still had a good time  Paymaster and superman both whipped up some great vittles in camp and hotamighty's brisket was jam up, too


----------



## hotamighty (Nov 14, 2009)

Guys, I tried to get back over and talk to yall some more but i kept missing yall. Our group got 3 does, a 9 point, a 5 point, and a spike. I got 2 of the does and my cousin that was with me got the spike. I just wanted to say again that it was a pleasure meeting yall and look forward to seeing you again. 
                       Dane


----------



## marknga (Nov 14, 2009)

Well the three of us were skunked also. Beautiful 3 days though.


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 15, 2009)

I got one big doe on Thursday, didn.t see another deer in 3 days of hunting. I had to hunt section-25 ,, my spot on #16 was flooded.


----------



## marknga (Nov 15, 2009)

We hunt in 16 and Little Falling Creek was raging. I had planned to walk back in and ford the creek but Ida changed that. Sure didn't hear many shots. Congrats on the doe.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep our little honey hole that we had scouted and hunted during the bow hunt was over run with orange jackets an hour before daylight. Early worm gets the worm so we moved on to plan B. Just wish we'd spent more time developing plan B!


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 15, 2009)

#25 was my plan-B ,, I was lucky,, not much skill or scouting involved. Took a 90yrd shot with my trusty 06.


----------



## marknga (Nov 15, 2009)

*Need your opinion*

Ok let me get y'alls opinion. We have hunted the same area for over 40 years. This past Sunday we went and scouted, then wednesday parked and walked the 3/4 mile access "foot travel only" road down to the creek and set up our stands. Then Thursday morning we get there and there is a truck parked which we expect. We load up start walking the "foot travel only" and about two hundred yards down we get flashlighted, we continue walking and there is a guy about 12 feet off the foot travel road up a tree (this is about 5:20 am) and we go on down and split up and go to our stands (which are at least 1/3 to a 1/2 mile away). We hunt till 11:00 and at 11:30 we walk out to the truck and go by the guy in the stand again, we wave but he says or does nothing. We proceed to eat, chill and nap. About 2:00 he comes out carrying his stand and I ask him "did you see anything?" He says "no you guys messed me up, you are supposed to be courteous of other hunters and I lighted you and you kept on coming and ignored me"
I was like "What the heck? Man you are hunting a road what do expect?" 
Anyway it got heated and he swept me with his muzzle which really ticked me off. He actually expected us to find somewhere else to hunt, nevermind that all our stands were down in the woods. 
If he had been off the road and down in the woods I could see but the access road? We had joked Wednesday that particular spot would be a great place to hunt but you would probably see hunters all day.
Worst experience I've ever had..... 
The guy didn't come back (White Toyota Toccoma with camper shell and Henry County plates).
Based on his thinking I could put a stand up 51 yards down the access road and claim the other 5000 acres mine???
Am I right?

Oh well anytime spent with Dad is time well spent.


----------



## hotamighty (Nov 15, 2009)

You will find folks like that on every public land hunt. I try to be as quiet as I can but I go ahead and hunt my spot. I put my stand up at 8:30 Wed. morning and stayed close to the area all day and never saw a soul. When I walked to my stand Thurs. morning I got lighted about 70 yards before my stand. I walked right on down the hill and climbed my tree. At around 8:45 I shot my first  doe. I figure he probably got mad but I bet he will get over it. If I hadnt already had my stand up I would have backed out and went somewhere else but I wasnt going to find another spot and sit on the ground just because we were sitting close together. Thats part of hunting public land. Dont let an idiot ruin it for ya.


----------



## DS7418 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't light-up people on public land,, no reason to or no use to,, they are welcome to hunt where ever they want to.
 I hate when a redneck thinks they can "own" a peice of public land.
  Down on RedLands WMA, there are folks who have a permanent ladder-condo-stand on a food plot near the check-in station and they get stupid if you get close to it, the DNR knows it and dont say a word about it,, that succkks...


----------



## hotamighty (Nov 15, 2009)

I will light them up just so they know I am there and maybe wont shoot in my direction. I dont expect them to leave just because I am there. We can hunt out of the same tree if they act right about it and not be belligerent.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 15, 2009)

Huntin an access road is ok but you got to let folks by if you do. He was a knucklehead. I would not have even started a conversation with him.I was sitting in a new spot down in Hitichi an had been there about an hour when a truck pulls in and parks up on the road. Few minutes later a guy walks up and politely lets me know that I am within view of blinds he and his dad had set up that morning. I told him that was ok and I got up and left.Politeness is the key on public land. If that guy on the access road had a clue, he'd have welcomed y'all to walk by him.Maybe spooked a deer to him but he was probably too ticked to notice if one had walked up on him.


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 15, 2009)

As far as I am concerned Mark, he was wrong. I would have been upset with his attitude as well. 

We hunt PNWR every year and usually run into someone just like him. I'll be honest, if I've already hung my stand, I'm going to it weather I have to walk pass by someone or not. We were there on the first hunt. Hung our stands the day before the hunt started. Never ran into anyone in the area as we were hanging them. I was flashed by 2 hunters on the way to my stand the very first morning. Unfortunately I had to walk about 60 yards directly in front of them. I acknowledged them with my flashlight and kept walking (about a 1/8 mile past them to my stand). This happened 2 mornings. I hunted that stand the entire time we were there. 

It is indeed public land. That's just the way it works. Hanging signs won't work either. That's just a good way to give away an area that you believe is worth hunting and holding deer. The less sign you leave, the better.


----------



## madrabbit (Nov 15, 2009)

i hunted what i thought was a great spot....annnnd so did 4 other hunters.  i took the time to scout and hang early on wed. and here come 3 that went by.. not really a problem, they kept going and out of sight..plus not in my shooting direction either.  Well 1 guy sat directly behind me..i whistled and shined a light just to give him a heads up...never even acknowledged that i was there, so i just continued hunting.  they all got down around 10 or so, and i just kept still and watched them load up and head on down the road.  well the last guy behind me stayed waiting on his ride.  The only time he saw me was when i started climbing down.  i bet i gave him a good surprise. well, i loaded up my gear and found another spot across the road.  Then i saw no one, and didnt see any deer either.  needless to say, my thurs morning was terrible.


----------



## marknga (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. You would think that with 34,000 acres to hunt we would find enough room for 1250 hunters!  Reckon the deer found the spots where we weren't!
Good luck and y'all be safe.


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 16, 2009)

I was there on the first hunt in our normal spot we all have been hunting for years. Another group was there, and nearly everyone of them was hunting within 20 feet of the foot travel only road. Are people scared of the dark or scared of getting lost?? Two of the guys were hunting 30 feet apart, one on the ground and one in a tree, looking in opposite directions.


----------



## TYBEEGIRL (Nov 20, 2009)

I am guilty of hunting near the foot trail road also but because I have a heavy climber and I am pooped from carrying it!    I love hunting though and will manage to carry it but you may see me near the foot trails


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 20, 2009)

Off topic, but I'm wondering who always uses Toilet paper to mark their trail? We run across someone doing this every time we go. Usually in the same spots we hunt every year.

We scouted and hung our stands the day before the first hunt and our first words as we came closer to where we normally hang were: "_Hey, Toilet paper man isn't hunting with us this year!_". We were wrong. Low and behold, as I came out of the woods the first morning of the hunt, there was the toilet paper all the way out the hillside. I could only laugh at what we had said the evening before.

I'm not saying it's a bad way to mark a trail, it's just become an inside joke for us every year to hunt PNWR.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 20, 2009)

That is funny. I have seen the TP markers as well. Hopefully it is the biodegradable stuff!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 20, 2009)

Watch your step they may be marking more then their trails


----------



## marknga (Nov 21, 2009)

TYBEEGIRL said:


> I am guilty of hunting near the foot trail road also but because I have a heavy climber and I am pooped from carrying it!    I love hunting though and will manage to carry it but you may see me near the foot trails



Hey Tybeegirl that is cool but you probably realize that you will probably see somebody coming by you. Good luck!

and as far as the TP markers? Really whats up with that? I may have used some to mark blood when tracking but to mark my trail? 

And if you plan on using bright eyes or reflectors be careful... some of those woods look like an airport runway with all the reflectors that have been put up over the years!


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 21, 2009)

marknga said:


> And if you plan on using bright eyes or reflectors be careful... some of those woods look like an airport runway with all the reflectors that have been put up over the years!



I hear ya! 
At $4.50 per pack for those reflector "twist-ties" (which is what I use), I always retrieve them and reuse them. I'm on the same 3-4 packs that I bought 2-3 yrs ago. Plus, I'd rather not give away my stand location by leaving them on the trail.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Nov 23, 2009)

this is why every year i have to debate about going back to piedmont. i've had my blind and chair stolen and one time had a guy fire into the creek because he walked in and saw me on the ridge and got mad. the new public land hunters that are coming out of the wood work seem like they just came out of hibernation and climbed out of their caves.....


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 25, 2009)

Just wait until I post the story and video of our very first trip to Oconee National Forest. We just returned home today from a 3 day fiasco.


----------

